# High way Speeding ticket



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

I got a speeding ticket on the high way, The cop wrote 055-60 LL what does this mean? He also checked off POSTED, LIDAR, CLOCKED, & ESTIMATED, going 80 in a 65. Then next to 80 he wrote 84 and circled it. Why did he check so many boxes? Does this mean if I try to fight it I have no hope? Also under estimated he wrote 693.. what does this mean?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

You should appeal that ticket and drag that cop into court. They absolutely HATE when people do that because it forces them to have to go there sometimes outside of their scheduled work hours. 

Good luck and come back to tell us how you did.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

055-60 is the code we use when someone is driving a sh*tbox car.
Posted : He knew you were going to post online about the ticket
Lidar: He knew you were lying about your speed.
Clocked: He told you what time it was.
Estimated: He estimated your intelligence as below average.
The 80 next to the circled 84 is the number of tickets he's away from his quota, hence you were the 80th ticket out of 84 he needs.
693 is the code we use when someone is a complete jackass.

Before I forget:

View attachment 2713


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

In plain english YOU ARE FUCKED <<<<<<<<


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> In plain english YOU ARE FUCKED <<<<<<<<


Come on Harry, we are trying to be a more lovable bunch of guys and gals here at Masscops.com! blue came by for a hug, tussle of the hair and an assurance that they are resolved of all personal responsibility.

Here's what you gotta do kiddo, appeal the ticket tell the magistrate that you weren't doing 84, that you were doing 85. Boom! It destroys the coppers claim and shows that he made it up, ultimately getting you off the hook. Also tell the magistrate that he was not wearing his "hat". And as always, fight the power!


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Killjoy said:


> 055-60 is the code we use when someone is driving a sh*tbox car.
> Posted : He knew you were going to post online about the ticket
> Lidar: He knew you were lying about your speed.
> Clocked: He told you what time it was.
> ...


Wow! that was "slow clap' worthy. Truly Epic


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

killjoy said:


> 055-60 is the code we use when someone is driving a sh*tbox car.
> Posted : He knew you were going to post online about the ticket
> lidar: He knew you were lying about your speed.
> Clocked: He told you what time it was.
> ...


hahahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

HuskyH-2 said:


> Wow! that was "slow clap' worthy. Truly Epic


WOW! I agree I needed that laugh! Thats one of the best posts i've seen here in a while!


----------

